# looking for training



## T-Bone (May 18, 2006)

I'm new to EMTLife and I'm looking for training that I can receive in a timely manner. I'm updating my skills to go overseas for High Risk Personal Security Detail jobs. I would like to become an EMT and advance as far as Paramedic with training in Tactical EMS and any other training that would be appropriate to deal with severe trauma injuries. 

I've looked at several different training paths
1. Got through training with local VFD's
2. Go through a Community College program
3. Go through an accelerated program

Training with the local VFD's or community college would be the cheapest way and probably give me more time to really get more experience with a local VFD or any other agency out there. But it would also take a lot of time. I'm looking for training that would be more time expedient.

I've looked at accelerated training with Unitek college in CA. I could get my EMT-B in a roughly 3 weeks. 

I'm looking for a place to get my EMT-I. 

Any suggestions?
Any info on Unitek College or any other school that might be appropriate?

Thanks

Tom


----------



## Jon (May 18, 2006)

Welcome to EMTLife - We put the *Fun* in Dys*fun*ction!

What sort of training do you have now? Have you worked in EMS/ Fire Service in the past? Security/LEO? Military? I would assume some or all of the above.. "gee.. I want to go work executive protection in the middle east" is kind of an odd thing to just wake up one day and say 


We have a member who "lives for this :censored:" Also, some of this has already been discussed here a couple of times... but we never mind having discussions again: http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=998, http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=2533,


----------



## T-Bone (May 20, 2006)

I have a military background (Marines). I've also done security work and tactical training, but I want to get the EMT skills. I haven't worked with any FD's or medic units. That's why I'm looking for any places to train that are accelerated. The other routes take a long time and I may have to miss a few days in the middle of a class to go on a contract and then have to start all over again.  That's why I'm looking for recommendations.

Thanks


----------



## DT4EMS (May 20, 2006)

Send a PM to Luno. He is the resident Guru on Tactical EMS. He has networked with a bunch of folks around the country. He would be able to give you the best advice.

I hope it helps.


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 20, 2006)

I really don't suggest any accelerated programs... which part do you really want to miss out ?... Knowing how to treat and assess patients in need to take time to learn, practice, and be exposed to. Any monkey could be trained in most skills, however; the difference is to be able to recognize and obtain diagnostic skills. 

Would you think of short cutting any tactical training.. probably not. The same opinion should be in medicine. If you don't have the time to learn and absorb it properly, you should not have the time to serve in that function and role. Don't short change, your potential members or patients.

R/r 911


----------



## Wingnut (May 20, 2006)

I'd go through the college and volunteer some time on a rig. This field takes some gettingused to and with your plans your Basic Life Support skills are going to be the most important. Paramedics please don't take offense at this, but BLS are the key skills before you hit I or P, you won't do well at either unless you know your BLS skills in your sleep. 

Good Luck, defintely talk to Luno, he's da man for this sort of thing and...

    Welcome!!!


----------



## Luno (May 22, 2006)

*Tems/psd*

I'm not going to slam the intensive courses, I think that they have their place.  However, for any WPPS contract you're going to need at a minimum I-85 to get picked up, unless you have significant in country experience.  A EMT-B is a great place to get started, but you also need to recognize that there are duties that you perform in this role that are way outside of any scope of practice, including paramedic/cc.  While you do need to be able to treat trauma, not only at a US prehospital level, you also need to realize that depending on the contract you may/may not be eligible for CASevac, so you may need to stabilize and sustain your patients for hours on end.  You need to understand the different types of battlefield injuries, as well as their treatments, especially explosives.  There are also other issue you will need to deal with, dependant on the team, i.e. people with pre-existing medical conditions, (you don't always get to screen the team, and people lie on their med hx, go figure) and dependant on the team, you may need to keep your team "serviceable," because you can't do the job with less people, so there are no sick days, therefore you need to have a good grasp of preventative medicine, and anti-biotics/pain meds/otc/other meds so that you can keep your team working.  Basic trauma medicine is a good start, but add on top off all of that, that you are still a team member, and are required to be as good, if not better in your tactics, watching your sectors (in PSD) and be an excellent shooter, the "medic" role is just added responsibility.  If you have any specific questions, you can e-mail me at luno75@msn.com.
-luke


----------



## Luno (Jun 1, 2006)

*Small world*

T-Bone, it's a small world, after all.... Hey, TriCam, I know you're ghostin' around here somewhere...


----------

